# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  ثقافة السلاح الأبيض

## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

ثقافة السلاح الأبيض لوحة سيرياليزمية أهديها لسيدة المنتدى الأولى قلب مصر بمناسبة موضوعها عن [ame="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?p=1253024#post1253024"]الثقافة والمثقفين[/ame]!

----------


## jasmine rose

سيرياليزمية.. يعني إيه يا دكتور  :: 
على فكرة..
البناتكمان بقوا بيشيلوا سلاح أبيض في شنطهم الشيك..
أنا شفت ده بعيني  ::sorry::

----------


## زوجة رجل مهم

*انا فعلآ كنت اعرف بنت ايام الجامعه ماتمشيش الا والمطوه في جيبها

مع تحياتى......*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> سيرياليزمية.. يعني إيه يا دكتور


 
 :f2: عزيزتى ياسمين
شبيكى لبيكى السيرياليزم بين إيديكى






 *سيرياليزم جنون الفنون*  

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 


*الفكر الذي أعقب الحرب العالمية الأولى ، بدأ بنجاة بعض من الفنانين والكتاب والشعراء الذين كانوا قد اشتركوا في الحرب وذاقوا أهوالها، ولم ينجحوا في التخلص من القلق الذي أصبح ملازمًا لهم من أثر تلك الحرب، وخرج هؤلاء من الحرب ليجدوا أن العالم يسير من جديد وكأن شيئًا لم يحدث ، عودة الحياة لسيرها المعتاد هو المصاب الأول بالدهشة !!*  
*السريالية*  

*بدأت في باريس بقيادة الشاعر أندريه بريتون في عالم الفن والأخلاق والأدب إن السريالية دعوة لمغامرات نفسية وفنية ومحاولات لاكتشاف ظلمات النفس؛ و اهلها ممن يعتقدون أنه لا يكفي أن يقتصر الإنسان على الواقع الذي يدركه المنطق فقط وإنما يرون في النفس الإنسانية أغوار لا يفسرها المنطق أو القواعد العقلية، وإذا كان العالم قد فهم العلوم وأقام الهندسة واكتشف قوانين الطبيعة،*
*فماذا صنع بالنفس الإنسانية؟!*  
*عن ذلك و بالذات في الفن التشكيلي سيصاحبنا واحد من ابرز فنانون العالم في هذه المدرسة*  
*ـ سلفادور دالي* 
** 
*قد يبدو من ملامحه في هذه الصورة شخصا غير عادي ، لا بل كان شخص غريب الطابع و المفاجأة و الحياة .. هل كان مجنون ؟ من الصعوبة ان نجيب عن سؤال كهذا .. و من خلال لوحاته نترك لكم الإجابة ..*  

*قبل ذلك نتعرف على ولادته في فيجويراس في مقاطعة كتالونيا الاسبانية.* 
*في 11 مايو عام 1904* 
** 
*من العام 1950 بدأ دالي يعمل على نشر صوفيته التي انتهت على اسبانيا كوطن و ايضا على دينه المسيحي ، الأمر الذي جعله يجتاز سلسلة من المراحل المختلفة والخضوع لتأثيرات فنية متعددة فمارس تأثيرا على اللاإرادية في التعبير التجريدي، وما مارسه في انجاز رسوم لكتاب سرفانتس دون كيشوت مما تولده كرات مملوءه بالحبر تقذف على كليشية معدة للطباعة هذا الأسلوب أعطى بعدا حيزيا جديدا للوصفة »صيد سمك التونة أو صعود القديسة سيسل وغيرها من الأعمال الضخمة الموزعة في أنحاء العالم، وخلال هذه المرحلة أطلق سلفادور دالي نظرية جديدة هي نظرية دالي الفضائية التي أكد فيها انها ستنفذ فن الرسم الحديث.. و هذه اللوحة إحدى امجاده الرائعة*  

** 

*لا بأس هذه اللوحة قد تغري بواقعية بسيطة لكنها ما وصل به السرياليون معهم الى اطراف الخيال إلى حد الجنون، ومهما قيل فإن عبقرية سلفادور دالي ، تنافس حتى احلام المبدعين ، ذلك انه مجرد باحث لم اصادف له حتى اللحظة مثلا مناظر أو مرئيات بل كان كل همه أن يرسم بغاية الدقة والتجسيم تلك الصور التي تهرب من أصابع الواقع ، فكان يمضي أوقات لَهْوِهِ يرسم مناظر طبيعية كاملة على جواهر صغيرة لا يزيد حجمها على حجم الحبة الكبيرة، وله رسوم منتشرة في المتاحف الحديثة عنوان على الغرابة والدقة ..*  
** 
*أقيم معرض للوحات دالي في برشلونة، وآخر في بروكسل، وكان هذا العام زمن الخير للجماعة السوريالية فبدأت معارضهم بالانتشار في العالم كما اقيمت مواقع ثابتة لعرض أعمالهم في كوبنهاجن وبراغ وطوكيو وهولندا وتشكلت في هذه الدول جمعيات للفنانين السورياليين المحليين. وقد أقيم في العام 1936 معرض ضخم نظمه رولاند بنروز في لنذن بالتعاون مع جماعات الفنانين السورياليين الفرنسيين والبلجيكيين عرض فيه لوحات ورسوم وملصقات وتماثيل ومؤلفات أدبية وأعمال فنية افريقية ورسوم أطفال وقد عرض دالي اثنتي عشرة لوحة في هذا المعرض. خلال افتتاح هذا المعرض كانت امرأة ترتدي زيا طويلا أبيض تتنزه عبر أروقة المعرض ووجهها مغطى بالكامل بورود وضعت عليها حشرات حية .. فهل كان بالجنون ؟*  
** 

*دالي المتحرر ، و المحبوس في كومة من النفس ذات عمق صعب احيانا ، هذه اللوحة للجسد و حولها عوالم ، ليس من المعقول ان تركت من غير دلالو عند السلفادور .. بالغة الصعوبة فعلا كونها في ماء ..*  


*تعاظم روحي و قد يكون من الملفت ان معظم لوحات هذا الفنان لا تأتي إلا من اعلى من حيث البعد ، السيد المسيح و صليبه بدا غريبا في روحية دالي ..* 

* 


ذات مرة افتتح المعرض ملهم السورياليين »اندريه بريتون« الذي ارتدى سترة وسروالا بلون أخضر ويضع في فمه غليونا أخضر اللون وصبغت زوجته شعرها باللون الأخضر، أما سلفادور دالي فقد ظهر مرتديا لباس الغطاسين وعندما سأله أحدهم عن عمق غطسته أجاب بأنها تصل حدود اللاوعي.. 



أعتقد ان اللاوعي ليست المنظار الأوحد عند الشيخ دالي ، بالتأكيد لربما كان من باب الدعابة ان يهمس بتلك كلمات ، و المثير ما تخفيه هذه المعالم في هذه اللوحة للسرب من البجع دقيق حتى في روعته . اذلم تكن الفكرة هي و حدها 


هل كانت هذه زوجته جالا ؟ لربما .. فالحزن الذي صبه سلفادور قد ينافسه اللاوعي أيضا حين و فاتها .. 
مثال التلميذ النموذجي المتابع والمهتم بزيارة متحف برادو، حيث كان يمضي الساعات الطويلة مسمرا أمام لوحات المشاهير، وعندما كان يعود إلى الاكاديمية كان يرسم رسوما تكعيبية للمواضيع التي شاهدها في تلك اللوحات، إلا انه اختلف في ذاك الوقت مع سيد الفن التكعيبي خوان جريس. كانت مرحلة الدراسة في الاكاديمية من المراحل القلقة التي عبرها سلفادور دالي بمشقة جراء خيبة الأمل التي أصابته من الاكاديمية التي أحس أنها لن تفيده بشيء 



الدهشة تأتي من تجاوز الواقع المترابط الذي أَلِفَه الناس وتعودوا عليه، والدهشة هي التي تكسر جليد الحقيقة وهي البركان الذي يمزق هذه الحقائق المقامة على أرض الواقع، وعلى الفنان والأديب أن يثير بكافة الطرق والأساليب - بل والحيل - دهشة الناس؛ من هذا المفهوم انطلقت السريالية .. اتوقع ذلك فقط كما انا مؤمن به 


بعد انقضاء مدة ابعاد دالي عن الدراسة في أكاديمية الفنون في مدريد عاد إليها كثائر غير محترم، ثم بعد ذلك درس المستقبلية الايطالية وبالأخص المحاولات المستقبلية في تمثيل أشياء متحركة، وفي العام 1924 اهتم بالمدرسة الميتافيزيقية وبمبادئها التي وضعها »شيريكو وكارلوكارا« فظهر تأثير شيريكو بوضوح على مستوى لوحاته في استخدام البادرة الحسية للرسم المنظوري، ثم أيد ما كان يفعله »بيكاسو 


في العام 1989 توفي الفنان السوريالي سلفادور دالي عن عمر ناهز 84 عاما، وقد استحق كل الأوصاف التي أطلقت عليه كالعبقري المجنون الهذياني بنتيجة الأفكار والتصرفات والسلوكيات التي ميزت حياته الفنية والنظرية، وخاصة أثناء اقامته في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية خلال سنوات الحرب العالمية الثانية، حيث كانت صرعاته الاعلانية تحتل مركزا مرموقا في الصحافة مما جعل اسمه معروفا لدى الملايين من الأمريكيين، وكان قد رسم في بداية العقد الأربعيني لوحات عديدة لشخصيات مهمة وثرية ومشهورة 

آمل ان قد وفقت في تقديم يليق بهذا الجنون

* 



معرض لوحات سلفادور دالى
http://dali.urvas.lt/page01.html

*سريالية*

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*

----------


## jasmine rose

*بشكرك أوي يا دكتور على المعلومات القيمة دي.. أول مرة أعرفها..*
*و عجبتني أوي لوحات سلفادور دالي.. حقيقي عبقري..*
*رغم إن سلوكياته كانت غريبة.. و كأنه بيعاني مرض نفسي..*
*جزاك الله خيرا و بارك لك في دينك و دنياك* 
*في أمان الله..*
**

----------


## خشاف

أخي الكريم : دكتور جمال 
إسمح لي أن أسجل إعجابي بالموضوع وعنوانه الغريب 
ياله من منطق " ثقافة السلاح الأبيض"
وإسمح لي أن أقدم لك ثقافة أخرى للسلاح الأبيض 
لن أطيل الكلام على مسامعكم ولكن سأدع الصور تتحدث عنه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أخي الكريم : دكتور جمال 
> إسمح لي أن أسجل إعجابي بالموضوع وعنوانه الغريب 
> ياله من منطق " ثقافة السلاح الأبيض"
> وإسمح لي أن أقدم لك ثقافة أخرى للسلاح الأبيض 
> لن أطيل الكلام على مسامعكم ولكن سأدع الصور تتحدث عنه


 


بل هى ثقافة السلاح البرونزى
 ونكمل بكره بإذن الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

للرفع بمناسبة ذكري مولدي الـــــ ٦٧

في ١٣ أكتوبر ٢٠٠٩

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

_للرفع بمناسبة ترشيح الموضوع لجائزة_

----------


## مصطفى سلام

حقا موضوع يليق بالترشح لمسابقة حورس
مصطفى سلام

----------


## رحمة

*

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> **





> حقا موضوع يليق بالترشح لمسابقة حورس
> مصطفى سلام


 
 :f2: 
*مرحبا وأهلا وسهلا* 
*بأعضاء لجنة التحكيم*

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## قلب مصر



----------

